# Women Golfers Fitness Article



## Maria Emile

Many men are rabid about their golf time. Give them Saturday morning, or else. But women are just discovering what men have known for years – golf is a great sport, for the talented and not so talented, for the athletic and the not so athletic.

So why have women come late to this game that men have been passionate about for years? It’s a hard question to answer, but some golf experts believe it comes down to different priorities and different responsibilities.

Women are more likely to put their children first, less likely to put themselves there. While a man will (rightly) make the argument that he needs the time for himself, to chat with friends, get some exercise, reduce stress, a woman is less likely to assertively take that time for herself.

Why should women more seriously consider the game of golf?

Fun. How many of us can say we get enough fun in our lives? We work hard to make sure our kids have time for unstructured play, but women fail to find this time for themselves as well. Aside from the benefits of fun and play, having some basic fun time is an excellent stress reliever.

Networking. Men have taken advantage of the business benefits of golf for years. Women would be well served to avail themselves of this benefit as well. On the golf course, you can discuss business, exchange ideas. Even a homemaker mom can benefit from talking to other moms on the golf course, by exchanging ideas, support, perhaps even recipes.

Friendships. How often do you get uninterrupted time to talk with friends? On the golf course, you can have several hours of chat time. Combine this with the benefits of exercise, and you have a pretty good recipe for a morning out of the house.

Exercise. Let’s not forget this important benefit. If you walk all 18 holes of your golf course, you have walked 5 miles. Even if you choose to use a golf cart, the benefits of walking parts of the golf course are profound.

Overall fitness. All the above reasons for taking up golf can be summed easily: overall fitness. If you combine exercise, friendships, basic fun and the ability to connect with other people, you have built the foundation for what doctors say is the best path to overall fitness. 

 Golf Shopping Directory |DIY Wholesale Tools Suppliers Directory  | American Wholesale & USA Wholesalers Directory |  French Wholesalers & Suppliers Directory


----------



## custom cluber

Maria, great to see you starting threads! I for one have seen women enjoying golf for years but yes it is on the rise. It isn't a rare occasion to see father/daughter group on the course, Just this morning I saw a father and his two daughters at the first tee. One of the main reasons I golf is for the fresh air and exercise. I usually let a few play through because alot of golfers are impatient when waiting a the tee, I on the other hand try to take it slow. My wife and her mother both enjoy the game as well as the fellowship of others you meet on the course, every time out I meet a new handful of people alot of them new golfers just learning to love the game. This week is bring your daughter to the course week(daughters rounds are free). Keep up the post and welcome to the forum! C/C


----------



## Surtees

welcome to the forum. it great to get imput from lots of different people.


----------

